# Is it possible to change the standard icons instruments in Kontakt?



## doitnow (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it possible to change the standard icons instruments in Kontakt?

I like to put my own instruments icon like in Ethno World 4 pro.
Is this possible and how to do this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 3, 2009)

Transform your gifs or jpeg pictures into .png .
In Kontakt then you can load them and after saving the instrument it is always there.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Aug 3, 2009)

Load them how, Günther? There's no Load button or menu for instrument icons.


----------



## musicpete (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Nickie!

I am on XP64 and use Kontakt 3.5 but you should be able to repeat this on other systems, too.

1) Load an instrument
2) Click on the wrench symbol of the instrument to open its options-
3) Click on the "Instrument options" button.
4) Select the "Info" pane
5) There you can select the icons and add some text.

Now I am not sure where Kontakt iotself searches for those icons! K2 had them buried somewhere inside the "C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt 2\..." folders. Kontakt 3 switched to storing its files inside my "My Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt3\..." folder. So if you want to add your own icons, my best guess is to search inside those folders.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Pete,

I know about the Info pane, but I think *doitnow* was asking for a way to load custom icons. I have never heard of a way to do that, but if Günther knows how I would love to hear about it. I too have searched high and low to find the mysterious dwelling of the Instrument icons, but alas, in vain.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 3, 2009)

Oops,

I was wrong. I thought I had seen the icons i a special folder, but no. 

But I remember that there was somewhat...., hm....


----------



## Thonex (Aug 3, 2009)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Mon Aug 03 said:


> I too have searched high and low to find the mysterious dwelling of the Instrument icons, but alas, in vain.



I Nickie didn't find it a way... it's doubtful there is a way.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, technically there is a way to change the icons, since they exist as .PNG files within the Kontakt executable file. However, that's not a very practical solution at all.


----------

